# Dangers in installing silt fence



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Installed about 200' of silt fence yesterday. About half way through my brother-in-law asks if we are working in poison ivy. I told him not to worry about it because it's still too cold for it to bother us. Guess I was wrong because I got it on my hands & arms. What's worse, I got it on the "family jewels". I am not loving life right now.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow, that's the pits. All I can say is better you than me. :w00t::laughing:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I told the wife the worse thing is that I'm all swole up & she doesn't want me anywhere near her.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

It has been about 12-13 years ago but we had a major blowout on a project that covered a used car lot below us with silt. We cleaned the whole parking lot and put up two rows of silt fence about 350' long each. I was driving the very last stake and had shorten my grip due to being worn out. 

Sledge hit the stake and slid forward catching my index finger between the sledge handle and the top of the stake. Split it completely to the bone and broke the nail in two. To this day I have 2 finger nails and no feeling in that finger.

PS Sorry about your trouble with the dreadful poison ivy, I understand it is rather itchy..


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Installed about 200' of silt fence yesterday. About half way through my brother-in-law asks if we are working in poison ivy. I told him not to worry about it because it's still too cold for it to bother us. Guess I was wrong because I got it on my hands & arms. What's worse, I got it on the "family jewels". I am not loving life right now.


OK, I'm sorry but :laughing:

It will get better. It's better than trying to explain herpes to your wife!


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Installed about 200' of silt fence yesterday. What's worse, I got it on the "family jewels". I am not loving life right now.


Next time you step back to scratch your head about something... Make sure its not poison ivy you're thinking about.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Upchuck said:


> I told the wife the worse thing is that I'm all swole up & she doesn't want me anywhere near her.


Usually when it swells up they want to get closer. You should really show her the benifit of it:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Vinny said:


> Usually when it swells up they want to get closer. You should really show her the benifit of it:clap:


Vinny What planet are you from?


----------



## PCS (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, I got a REAL good case of it about 2-3 years ago. Legs, arms, man it was bad. I can relate. It took a good week for it to no longer be a bother. I am ALWAYS careful where I walk from now on. :no:


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

:laughing: :w00t:

I'm sure Karma will get me back for laughing but I cant help it. That does suck though!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Poison Ivy will do its deed in all types of weather and can get on clothes and still infect you years later if the clothes are not cleaned. Luckily I'm not allergic to the stuff.


----------

